# Deer butt art



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay there probably was taxidermy involved at some point :lol:

http://www.divinecaroline.com/article/22323/49668-*******-refined--deer-butt-art


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Swamp Boogers,,,, that is what those are called, and not very good ones, well maybe one of them was done up nice.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

LMAO!!!!:lol::lol::lol: While the faces may look cool that is waaaaaay tacky and I wouldn't have that in my house:lol:


----------

